# Rescue Choosing Dog For Us???



## cowgirlteach (Mar 17, 2012)

So I've posted a few times about a potential rescue dog that we may adopt. She is an eight month old GSD and is very outgoing. The rescue we are using chose her for us, which at first I was thrilled.

Then I read on here how females do not tend to get along well together. We currently have a 3 year old Australian cattle dog that is a female. They know this information.

So my question, do they just feel confident that this dog is very non-aggressive? Or do I need to push for an alternative dog? There is also a one year old calm submissive male that I was interested in.

Any suggestions welcome!


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

I would push for a male. We rescued a 2 year old female GSD and have a female Cattle Dog. They were fine for months until they weren't fine anymore and now we're having to crate and rotate the two girls. Not a fun situation and if you can avoid the possibility, do it! Same-sex aggression isn't always going to be a problem but if you can avoid it all together, why take the risk? Just my opinion...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

cowgirlteach said:


> So I've posted a few times about a potential rescue dog that we may adopt. She is an eight month old GSD and is very outgoing. The rescue we are using chose her for us, which at first I was thrilled.
> 
> Then I read on here how females do not tend to get along well together. We currently have a 3 year old Australian cattle dog that is a female. They know this information.
> 
> ...


There can be issues with 2 females, 2 males, or a male and female..I do think the biggest issues probably are with two females. It really depends on the dogs. I have two females and a male..all are fixed. The older female has put the younger female in place a couple times. The puppy sometimes ignores her and continues on. Am I concerned things will change as the puppy gets older? Yes, but that is a bridge I will cross when and if it happens. I'm hoping that I don't have to deal with it Both of my females have the same kind of personalities(they are very accepting of all other animals and happy go lucky), but they are respectful of each other as far as I can see. I would have preferred a second male, but sometimes things happen and they happen for a reason.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I tried a dog a rescue pushed on me that a felt was not right.....a male when I had a male and they only got along superficially for a day and when he got comfortable around teh house all bets were off. I also think the dog was severely dysplastic and had some issues. I had said - listen - I just lost Linus at age 15 then Rainbow at age 14 two years later and was ready to NOT have huge health bills will a dying or sick dog that needed a lot of work. 

I returned the dog and found a puppy....they had a dog I was interested in and I was an experienced GSD home with the requisite fence. They gave that dog to a teenage boy.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

This is part of my problem with going to a rescue. I mean, maybe you do end up with the best dog for you, but what if its not the dog you really wanted? 

When I have called a rescue I want to know if the dog that I am interested in would be compatible. I dont want them to give me a different dog that I didnt pick but maybe thats just me. I have never worked for a rescue so I dont know exactly how this works.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Ask to meet the male. I believe the foster home should have the final say in who gets their foster dog, but choosing a dog for you and not letting you meet and choose from among several they think might be appropriate is just ridiculous.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Ok, I'm going to join this thread and I'm NOT going to bash rescues! I like responsible rescues and all of my dogs and cats have been rescued. So there! 

I have also lived for many years with two females and had no problems. But I am a very confident leader and that makes a big difference. 

That said, I absolutely think that if you are interested in the male you should meet him too and make an informed decision based on your feelings about which dog is a better fit and also based on your dog's reaction to the other dog.

Did you ask them why they thought this dog was the best fit for your family?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Narny said:


> This is part of my problem with going to a rescue. I mean, maybe you do end up with the best dog for you, but what if its not the dog you really wanted?
> 
> When I have called a rescue I want to know if the dog that I am interested in would be compatible. I dont want them to give me a different dog that I didnt pick but maybe thats just me. I have never worked for a rescue so I dont know exactly how this works.


I think lots of rescues these days have fosters that have the dogs in a home setting, so they know a lot more about the dogs personality and temperament. This is not so bad if someone will only have one dog, the problem is that the foster parents don't know a lot about the dog already in the home. Its a nice service that is provided but I think in the end I would prefer to make the final decision with input from the foster family.If its just a rescue and this dog is in a kennel at a shelter, I would find it difficult to believe that they can really read the dog under those circumstances.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

llombardo said:


> in the end I would prefer to make the final decision with input from the foster family.


That's what we do. You're welcome to meet any dog you want but the foster family, who knows the dog better than anyone, has the final "yes" or "no" about which home the dog goes to.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Emoore said:


> That's what we do. You're welcome to meet any dog you want but the foster family, who knows the dog better than anyone, has the final "yes" or "no" about which home the dog goes to.



I agree with this 100% and I think that this prevents lots of dogs being brought back to the rescues. The way I see it people who foster do it because they love animals and want what is best for them, they have the ability to see how the dogs behavior is around a potential adopter and vice versa...not only do foster families have to look for a good home for their foster pets, they also have to have a knack at reading people


----------



## cowgirlteach (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks for all your input!!! I just need to ask them more questions I think. I just got approved today and I think I will just ask to meet the one year old male pup.

I'm sure a lot will depend on meetings with our current dog. This rescue is not shelter based...they all are in foster homes.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

cowgirlteach - the thing with females is that at 8 months she may be a fit for you and your ACD - but at 2-3 years old...that's when the test will be, if there is to be a test. 

What is your ACD like? She probably impressed on the home visit! 

I have a sweet mix foster right now who is good with other girls, but will not be placed with another 99% of other females because at one, she has bossy pants on, but at 3, I think she would challenge another female without question. While I could be wrong, I am always looking to err on the side of caution. 

Thank you for going through rescue - that female looks adorable.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I would just like to add to the op remember you have the final say. If you don't have a good vibe even if they think the dog will be a match you can just say no thanks.


----------



## cowgirlteach (Mar 17, 2012)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> cowgirlteach - the thing with females is that at 8 months she may be a fit for you and your ACD - but at 2-3 years old...that's when the test will be, if there is to be a test.
> 
> What is your ACD like? She probably impressed on the home visit!
> 
> ...


Thank you for your advice. Our ACD is very well trained, very high energy, and is usually fairly submissive. She only has never gotten along with one dog (female border collie) and to this day they butt heads (only when there are people around). It is the weirdest thing, they can be locked in a pick-up truck together and be fine but if one of their "masters" is around it turns to teeth and hackles.:crazy:

I'm not sure if they will do a home visit. They are located 3 hours from here and have not mentioned it. They did speak to my references for over 30 minutes each and have a fairly good idea of our situation. I'm sure I will hear from them this week. I have a couple of males that we like that I plan on bringing up to her as well. 

Oh and shepherdmom, that is why my husband comes along with me. He is my voice of reason. That way I don't fall in love with a face that won't work with our family.


----------

